# I want free shipping on muth jars!



## jrbbees (Apr 4, 2010)

sounds like Mann-Lake


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

But they don't carry Muth jars.....


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I don't know anyone who likes to ship glass. There is such a potential for breakage, why would anyone ship it to you free of charge?

Do you want a pallet of these jars? If yes, spread across the cost per case, how much would $100.00 be? 

Have you tried ordering them? What kind of money are we talking here?


----------



## ryandebny (Apr 17, 2010)

When it comes to jars you end up paying alot for shipping. I don't like it either. Muth jars if you can get them are another story. Good luck with that and post if you find a place. Usually you pay about 50 cents for the jar and the same for shipping.
I pick mine up at a warehouse hours away and get enough for 2 seasons. Wish I could get muth jars that easy.


----------



## beesohappy (Jun 3, 2009)

I ended up going with Dadant. I got 24 shipped for $64 bucks. Yikes! That was a hard pill to swallow.


----------



## ryandebny (Apr 17, 2010)

Ouch. Yeah I paid about the same for mine. They're nice jars though. I just don't think I'll be buying them on a regular basis.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

When the cost of shipping is included in the price you charge for your honey, how do your customers react? If the jar costs a dollar and shipping that jar costs a dollar and the cap costs .15 and the label costs .15 and you charge $3.00 for the 1lb of honey in the jar, that would come to $5.30/jar, if I did my math correctly.

Mark that up by adding 50% and you have a 1lb. Muth jar selling for $7.95. Seems like, w/ a fancy label, one should be able to do that.

What's the problem?


----------

